# Need advice about preparing clams in advance ...



## msmofet (Dec 4, 2019)

I am planning on making clams casino on Christmas eve. My question is can I steam the clams open in advance (1 or 2 days) and refrigerate. Then on Christmas eve can I place them back in shells, top and finish the recipe.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 4, 2019)

You can do a lot of it in advance. I used this recipe when I made the Feast of the Seven Fishes last year for Christmas Eve (which took us two days to eat [emoji38]) 
https://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2015/09/clams-casino-recipe.html


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Dec 4, 2019)

I can't say whether the Serious Eats recipe works, but if you have fresh (live) clams, they are the star of the show. Cooked, fridged, and reheated is a crime.

I would make the topping in advance, steam the clams, add the broth to the topping, broil and serve.

As a kid I remember being taken regularly to the Malibu Sea Lion, and more often than not, just getting a bucket of steamers with nothing but butter and broth. Amazing! Like oysters, they don't need wine or spices... they just need to be fresh, and topped with what you want.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 4, 2019)

ScottinPollock said:


> I can't say whether the Serious Eats recipe works, but if you have fresh (live) clams, they are the star of the show. Cooked, fridged, and reheated is a crime.
> 
> I would make the topping in advance, steam the clams, add the broth to the topping, broil and serve.
> 
> As a kid I remember being taken regularly to the Malibu Sea Lion, and more often than not, just getting a bucket of steamers with nothing but butter and broth. Amazing! Like oysters, they don't need wine or spices... they just need to be fresh, and topped with what you want.



I can say that it does work because I made it and we enjoyed it. Different strokes, you know? I don't like blobby steamed shellfish, but I wouldn't call you a criminal for eating them that way.


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Dec 4, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> I can say that it does work because I made it and we enjoyed it. Different strokes, you know? I don't like blobby steamed shellfish, but I wouldn't call you a criminal for eating them that way.



Different strokes indeed. I admit I prefer my shellfish unadulterated. I occasionally enjoy Newburgs and Thermidors, but usually go that route when it's less than fresh. For Casino and Rockefeller, it's all about the texture and freshness.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 4, 2019)

ScottinPollock said:


> Different strokes indeed. I admit I prefer my shellfish unadulterated. I occasionally enjoy Newburgs and Thermidors, but usually go that route when it's less than fresh. For Casino and Rockefeller, it's all about the texture and freshness.


In your not so humble opinion


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Dec 4, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> In your not so humble opinion



Possibly... some may not notice, but I do.


----------



## medtran49 (Dec 4, 2019)

When we are using fresh clams, we steam them in a mixture of white wine and seafood broth or water (I can't stand jarred clam juice.).  They are steamed just until they pop open, then are removed from the heat, and almost immediately removed from the shell into a bowl sitting on ice.  After they are all steamed, we let the steaming liquid cool to room temp, strain well to remove any sediment, then use the broth to store the clam bodies in until we are ready to use, whether they get refrigerated or frozen.  They don't overcook that way and even when frozen and defrosted are as good as fresh steamed.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 4, 2019)

ScottinPollock said:


> Possibly... some may not notice, but I do.


Notice what? I don't like the texture of steamed clams or oysters, so I use them in ways I enjoy. I don't see why you feel the need to imply that I don't know what good seafood is.


----------



## clf1030 (Dec 4, 2019)

It was only a matter of time. Eh?!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 4, 2019)

What's that? 





clf1030 said:


> It was only a matter of time. Eh?!


----------



## CraigC (Dec 5, 2019)

I personally would purge the clams and then shuck them for this prep. I'm not sure how far in advance you can prep this dish, but I'm sure a couple days in the fridge would be fine. Might not be as good as same day. but I have had some that were previously frozen and they were ok.


----------



## medtran49 (Dec 5, 2019)

I just looked at the Serious Eats recipe and think it looks really good, although I'm not sure if you'll be able to actually taste the clam with all that bacon and onion.  I think I would also use a slightly larger clam than little necks as well.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 5, 2019)

CraigC said:


> I personally would purge the clams and then shuck them for this prep. I'm not sure how far in advance you can prep this dish, but I'm sure a couple days in the fridge would be fine. Might not be as good as same day. but I have had some that were previously frozen and they were ok.



How do you purge your clams?


----------



## msmofet (Dec 5, 2019)

medtran49 said:


> I just looked at the Serious Eats recipe and think it looks really good, although I'm not sure if you'll be able to actually taste the clam with all that bacon and onion.  I think I would also use a slightly larger clam than little necks as well.



What size would you use?

I was going to use little necks because some don't open and wanted to be sure there were enough good clams. Any extra would go into the white clam sauce.


----------



## CraigC (Dec 5, 2019)

msmofet said:


> How do you purge your clams?



I use a pump to circulate cool, salted water (sea salt). I'd bet if you can keep the temp of a sous vide off, it would do the job. Some folks add coarse corn meal to the water.



msmofet said:


> What size would you use?
> 
> I was going to use little necks because some don't open and wanted to be sure there were enough good clams. Any extra would go into the white clam sauce.



I'd use cherry stones or top necks for this prep.


----------



## medtran49 (Dec 5, 2019)

msmofet said:


> What size would you use?
> 
> I was going to use little necks because some don't open and wanted to be sure there were enough good clams. Any extra would go into the white clam sauce.




Probably the cherrystones as Craig mentioned.  If you have any extra, if you make the Serious Eats recipe, you can always chop them up and use with the extra clam butter to make a sauce for spaghetti as is recommended with the recipe.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 5, 2019)

Thank you Craig and Karen. 
I don't have a pump or SV. I was hoping for something easy.

I am just making bacon and seasoned panko crumbs as a topping. I've done the serious eats recipe before but want a simply version this time.


----------



## CraigC (Dec 5, 2019)

msmofet said:


> Thank you Craig and Karen.
> I don't have a pump or SV. I was hoping for something easy.
> 
> I am just making bacon and seasoned panko crumbs as a topping. I've done the serious eats recipe before but want a simply version this time.



Water circulation is the key to purging, IMHO. It induces filter feeding, like a tidal change. Out with the bad (sand and mud) in with the good (clean water with food if present).


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 5, 2019)

msmofet said:


> Thank you Craig and Karen.
> I don't have a pump or SV. I was hoping for something easy..


I put them in a bowl of cool, salted water overnight and stirred them every so often. It seemed to work.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 5, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> I put them in a bowl of cool, salted water overnight and stirred them every so often. It seemed to work.


 What is the salt to water ratio you use? Do you add cornmeal?
My fridge is 36°F, is that ok?


----------



## medtran49 (Dec 5, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> I put them in a bowl of cool, salted water overnight and stirred them every so often. It seemed to work.




 It does, though not as well or as quick, particularly if they are a really sandy bunch of clams.  The Serious Eats link has a note explaining how to do it at the bottom.  You might have to change the water out several times if they are really sandy.  And salt the water enough to where it tastes like the ocean.  We used to do it in just cool tap water.


If you get lucky, you might just have to do it once.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 5, 2019)

Won't fresh water kill the clams?


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 5, 2019)

msmofet said:


> What is the salt to water ratio you use? Do you add cornmeal?
> My fridge is 36°F, is that OK? The fridge will be fine.


I didn't measure - I just put salt in till it tasted right. 



medtran49 said:


> It does, though not as well or as quick, particularly if they are a really sandy bunch of clams.  The Serious Eats link has a note explaining how to do it at the bottom.  You might have to change the water out several times if they are really sandy.  And salt the water enough to where it tastes like the ocean.  We used to do it in just cool tap water.


I'm sure you're right. I was saying that it can be done without a pump or sous vide circulator.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Dec 5, 2019)

And for getting the approximate salinity of sea water, for purging seafood, add 4.5 oz of salt to a gallon of water.


----------

